
Manual on Jacquard Hand Loom Weaver (Frame Loom) (2007) [pdf] - raghava
https://web.archive.org/web/20181024211324/http://textilescommittee.nic.in/writereaddata/files/Jacquard%20Handloom%20Weaver.pdf
======
082349872349872
Before Lena:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_machine#/media/File:A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacquard_machine#/media/File:A_la_mémoire_de_J.M._Jacquard.jpg)

Note the broken window!

------
raghava
Posting an archive.org link since the original is a "sarkaari"* website (which
typically has a guaranteed downtime - instead of uptime)

*govt

